# My Cruze Gets A New Friend!



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Congrats. What's your first impressions on the spark?


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Another question is the spark black or black granite metallic? Nice pics of the Cruze and spark together.


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

2013Cruze said:


> Another question is the spark black or black granite metallic? Nice pics of the Cruze and spark together.


It's Black Granite Metallic. First impressions um...Well the touch screen and iPhone 5 Siri integration is awesome. My girlfriend and I both have iPhones so it works. There's a lot of space in the car. It's comfortable, nice faux leather seats, smooth ride. Speakers are ok, instrument panel, nobs and buttons aren't cheapy. Overall I'm really glad she got it, and for the price the car comes with A LOT to offer.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Can you post a pic of your home screen of your MyLink?


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

****, can you tip this over? Tiny little car.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

With the manual trans the spark gets really good mpg, especially in the city. 32mpg city/ 38mpg hwy/ 34mpg combined. The auto is 28city/ 37 hwy/ 32combined.


----------



## JstCruzn (Mar 19, 2013)

Got any plans for the Spark?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Whenever I see a Spark, I think of the twins from Transformers and it makes me laugh. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

lower it haha


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

jblackburn said:


> Whenever I see a Spark, I think of the twins from Transformers and it makes me laugh.
> 
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


LOL! Yeah i was about to post the same thing.

Those things are silly looking, i say murder it out for her ;-). Let us know what MPG she is seeing.


----------



## MjC (Dec 23, 2012)

**** that think looks tiny when its beside the cruze

hopefully we get to maybe see a cruze in the next transformers?


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

MjC said:


> **** that think looks tiny when its beside the cruze
> 
> hopefully we get to maybe see a cruze in the next transformers?


There was one in the previous one lol, it was there in the background. Really nice.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

iKermit said:


> There was one in the previous one lol, it was there in the background. Really nice.


!!!

So it was. That was before I was even looking at one. Mind = blown.

IMCDb.org: 2011 Chevrolet Cruze LTZ in "Transformers: Dark of the Moon, 2011"


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Congrats on the new car, any reason why you didn't go for a sonic? You could've made a decent little racer out of one haha.


----------



## IROCZILLA (Jun 29, 2012)

To answer everyone, yes there's plans but I have to do it with her consent so I can't go all out. I am planning on murdering it out though. Like a little retarded looking stealth bomber haha. She opted out of the Sonic because she didn't like the look, she liked the goofiness of the Spark, and the price tag.


----------

